# Running slower after updating Malwarebytes



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all, I have a older Dell Laptop running Vista home edition. I just recently ran an update with Malwarebytes and now am having issues with Firefox running. Typing seems slow etc. I have run SuperAntiVirus but it has not found anything. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a older Dell Laptop running Vista home edition.


Do the following in that Dell laptop.

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

---------------------------------------------------------------

What's the model name and model number of that Dell laptop?

What's the "service tag" number and/or "express service code" number on it?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I just recently ran an update with Malwarebytes and now am having issues with Firefox running. Typing seems slow etc.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by this comment.

Did you update Malwarebytes from an older version to a newer version?

Did you update its definition files?

Did you run a scan with it and allow it to quarantine what it found?



> I have run SuperAntiVirus but it has not found anything.


Are you referring to SUPERAntiSpyware?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi,
When I tried to open Malwarebytes it started doing an update for definition files. I did run a scan but it came back with nothing. 
This is a Dell Inspirion 1525. 

Thank you in advance for any help. 


Here is the other information:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2370 @ 1.73GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2037 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family, 448 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152624 MB, Free - 90976 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0U990C
Antivirus: Norton Internet Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The *Intel Pentium T2370 1.73 GHz* processor in that laptop is a very weak model and has an average benchmark score of *837*.

The *Mobile Intel 965 Express* integrated graphics device in that laptop is very weak and has an average benchmark score of *19*.

There's only 2 GB(2048 MB) of DDR2 RAM in that laptop.

Between the combination of all 3, and with that laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium, it's not going to be speedy and "snappy".

--------------------------------------------------------------

Let's see what the startup list looks like in that laptop.

Click Start, then type *MSCONFIG* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the small "System Configuration" window appears, click the "Startup" tab.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't feel sad. That *Intel Pentium T2370 1.73 GHz *CPU is faster than my living room guest machine. It has a Pentium 4, 3.2 Ghz Hyperthreading CPU and it's score is only 381 ! It runs Vista too.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I previously had an old Dell desktop with an Intel Pentium IV 3.20 GHz processor and 4 GB of DDR2 RAM, and it ran Windows 7 32-bit pretty decently for basic computing use.
I wound up donating it about 2 years ago after doing a clean reinstall and getting it up-to-date with the necessary programs and plug-ins.
I talked to its owner about a week ago, and it's still running fine. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi Here is the list from the startup. 2 are listed twice. Yes I know this is pretty outdated but we can't afford another quite yet so Im trying to make this thing last as long as possible. Actually it has been working fairly nice until just recently. 
One other thing I had strange with this machine just this am when I went to open it up this am. I got this message popup. 'Windows has detected an IP address conflict" another computer on this network has the same IP".

Intel(R) Common User Interface
Intel(R) Common User Interface
Dell Wireless WLAN Card WIreless Network Tray Applet
IDT Audio
Java Platform SE Auto Updater
Microsoft Windows Operating System
Microsoft Windows Operating System
SUPERAntiSpyware

Thanks again for any help with this..


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You can uncheck these startup entries:

*Intel(R) Common User Interface*(all entries with that name)
*Java Platform SE Auto Updater
SUPERAntiSpyware* - unless you have the paid version

After you're done, click Apply - OK/Close - Restart.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi I did the restart afterwards. Seems a little better. I did see this am a message that malwarebytes was not working, or
not responding. 

Thanks again for your help and happy T-day


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It'll take longer to do because the list will be much longer, but do the following when you have the time.

Click Start, then type *SERVICES.MSC* in the search or run box, then press the Enter key.

When the "Services" window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Write down ONLY the names in the "Name" column that have their startup type set on Automatic and Automatic(Delayed Start).

If the "Name" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list and in alphabetical order.

Make sure to spell them correctly.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Are you using the free version or paid version of Malwarebytes Anti-Malware?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I'm using the Home (trial) version. Here is the list of services

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Andrea ST Filters Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Base Filtering Engine
Bonjour Service
Com+ Event System
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Service Process Launcher
Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
DNS Client
FUnction Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) PROSet/WIreless Event Log
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service
IP Helper
IPsec Policy Agent
MBAMScheduler
MBAMService
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Norton Internet Security
Plug and Play
Portable Device Enumerator Service
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
ReadyBoost
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
SAS Core Service
Secondary Logon
Security Accounts Manager
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
SigmaTel Audio Service
Software Licensing
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Tablet PC Input Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Terminal Services
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
WebClient
Windows Audio
WIndows Audio Endpoint Builder
WIndows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Management Instrumentaion
Windows Search
Windows Time
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86
Security Center
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Media Center Service Launcher
Windows Update


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click the belowed listed service entries, one at a time, to open its properties window.

Change "Startup Type" to Manual, then click Apply.

After you're all done, restart the computer.

Use it for awhile to make sure everything is working okay and if speed has improved.

*Adobe Acrobat Update Service

Computer Browser

Diagnostic Policy Service

MBAMScheduler

MBAMService

Microsoft.NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86

Program Compatibility Assistant Service

ReadyBoost

SAS Core service

Secondary Logon

Tablet PC Input Service* (unless you actually connect and use a tablet with that computer)

*WebClient

Windows Error Reporting Service*

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi, I changed all the items on the list to manual. I'll try running it for awhile today and see how it runs. I noticed this morning when I 
opened the screen I had the this message. "Malwarebytes Anti Malware has stopped working". Seems I have been getting this daily. Should
I reinstall or remove?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

MalwareBytes is important protection. I would try re-installing it first to see if it works again.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I agree with post #15.

Uninstall it, restart the computer, then reinstall it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

I uninstalled it. Where is a good site to get the download? Just want to make sure I download from a good source


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Ok thank you I will get that downloaded again. So far this machine seems to be running much better thanks so much for all your time and help, very much appreciated!!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that, and you're welcome. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Question..going forward what are the main programs to have/run to help get rid of spyware/malware etc? (malwarebytes/SuperAntivirus etc)?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It's all a matter of choice. I personally use
*AdwCleaner
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
SUPERAntiSpyware*
every 10 - 15 days.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Sounds good I will try those ones. Thanks again for all the help and happy holidays ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and happy holiday to you too.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

